# Gbatemp Seal of Quality



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Nintendo Seal of Quality (currently known as Official Nintendo Seal in NTSC regions) is a gold seal that was first used by Nintendo of America and later adopted by Nintendo of Europe which places it on any game licensed for use on one of its video game consoles, denoting that the game has been properly licensed by Nintendo (and in theory, been checked for quality). It is a golden starburst seal that says inside "Original Nintendo Seal of Quality" or "Official Nintendo Seal". The starburst is circular in PAL regions such as Europe and Australia, while it is in the shape of an ellipse (oval) for NTSC regions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Nintendo does not use the seal anymore, and the amount of shovelware is gigantic, I say lets make our own Gbatemp Seal of Quality! Or a Gbatemp seal of shovelware! Such as bellow!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2008)

Nintendo have just trademarked the Seal of Quality again so maybe they do plan on reusing it.

Anyway I'll still be using this on my threads.


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Nintendo have just trademarked the Seal of Quality again so maybe they do plan on reusing it.
> 
> Anyway I'll still be using this on my threads.


I updated it, we have two! I think the shovelware one is the funniest


----------



## Wuschmaster (Feb 13, 2008)

i hate that logo
its always been sooooo ugly and doesnt tell u anything


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> i hate that logo
> its always been sooooo ugly and doesnt tell u anything


Now it does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can see directly if its shovelware or not! Now you don't have to waste media or any of your time downloading it!


----------



## slyboots (Feb 13, 2008)

I think this is a great idea, the Shovelware star is quite a good idea, But I would have a suggestion that you make the two look visually different as right now it would be very easy to confuse the two..

Perhaps Silver / bronze for the Shovelware award and gold for the seal of quality?


----------



## Railgun (Feb 13, 2008)

nice idea, but the shovelware logo should be looking more like crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe something like this:






Edit:

maybe a stuff member can add something like this to the main page:


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 13, 2008)

GREAT to bad people who buy games at their local store dont see this logo ;(


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

Good idea there must be a difference between the two.. 






?





?





?





?


----------



## Rayder (Feb 13, 2008)

It needs to use the GBAtemp font and gamer logo though.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 13, 2008)

?

here's a nice clean unfiltered one if you wanna edit:


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> ?
> 
> here's a nice clean unfiltered one if you wanna edit:


Disapproval might be better...


----------



## Rayder (Feb 13, 2008)

I think what would be cool is to use the GBAtemp dude in the banner (if he has a name, I don't know what it is) with a big thumbs up for good games and hardware, and the same dude but with an angry, depressed or disgusted look and a thumbs down for shovelware/crap games or hardware.

I'd attempt to actually make the logos, but I absolutely suck at PhotoShop and it would look like crap if I tried.

I think that would have a lot more character on this site than using Ninty's old logo as a template.  It would also be truly "original".

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## hankchill (Feb 13, 2008)

I like .TaKaM's better -- It seems more cleaner, and less crowded, however still could use a little bit of work.

But yes, we do need a Seal of Shovelware.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 13, 2008)

hows about this?
i done it realy fast, it is a bit more gbatemp like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Seal of Disapproval added and both pics uploaded as png.
Edit2: fixed the mouth of the golden one and changed the font.











maybe the heads only will do the job.
smile and gold = good
sad and gray = bad


----------



## TaMs (Feb 13, 2008)

Good idea, but most of the gbatempers probably know if the game is shit or not, but but but it's still ok.
Other hand moms buying games for their kids don't know which is quality. : P
(That's why tehy probably added that seal in the first place dunno)


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Good idea, but most of the gbatempers probably know if the game is shit or not, but but but it's still ok.
> Other hand moms buying games for their kids don't know which is quality. : P
> (That's why tehy probably added that seal in the first place dunno)



Thats true, but in the release threads it could be funny!


----------



## SkH (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree. It would be really useful.

I jsut created a thread about the same "mood", that Was caused by shovelware.

Because by testing and playing shovelware, not quality product, the gamer's pleasure go away.


----------



## JPH (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> hows about this?
> i done it realy fast, it is a bit more gbatemp like
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That seriously should be submitted to the staff...


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hows about this?
> ...


Thats it my friend! good job!


----------



## tjas (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Nintendo Seal of Quality (currently known as Official Nintendo Seal in NTSC regions) is a gold seal that was first used by Nintendo of America and later adopted by Nintendo of Europe which places it on any game licensed for use on one of its video game consoles, denoting that the game has been properly licensed by Nintendo (and in theory, been checked for quality). It is a golden starburst seal that says inside "Original Nintendo Seal of Quality" or "Official Nintendo Seal". The starburst is circular in PAL regions such as Europe and Australia, while it is in the shape of an ellipse (oval) for NTSC regions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Nintendo does not use the seal anymore, and the amount of shovelware is gigantic, I say lets make our own Gbatemp Seal of Quality! Or a Gbatemp seal of shovelware! Such as bellow!


----------



## xJonny (Feb 13, 2008)

Couldn't someone just vote random games down just so that it gets the seal of disapproval even though they haven't played it?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it's pretty easy to tell which games are shovelware by just looking at them.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 13, 2008)

What about the games that people think are crap but turn out to be gems?

It probably doesn't apply much, but I don't think these seals are necessary.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> What about the games that people think are crap but turn out to be gems?
> 
> It probably doesn't apply much, but I don't think these seals are necessary.


I'd like this for games that seem shovelware but aren't. The seals aren't necessary, but it's nice to add it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Because Nintendo does not use the seal anymore


I'm looking right at the box of Zelda TP for the Wii. It's right there.
When did they stop using it?


----------



## Railgun (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Because Nintendo does not use the seal anymore
> ...



maybe they use it for their own games only.
i looked at the boxart of Links Crossbow Training and its still there too!


----------



## tjas (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



Hmm what about this?


----------



## Son of Science (Feb 14, 2008)

there should be a contest for this


----------



## Knab (Feb 14, 2008)

i like the shovel ware seal, i about feel over when i was reading a post about the sea monster game and came a crossed it lol


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 14, 2008)

I think this is a more fitting image to use for the shovelware seal:






Inspired by Bratz, most naruto games, etc.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 14, 2008)

I like Railgun's. We need one of these seals.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 16, 2008)

ui tottaly love this idea


----------



## Rayder (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(.aznbrotha. @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I think this is a more fitting image to use for the shovelware seal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh, I'm gonna use that one because too many games on the DS ARE steaming piles.   I'm gonna resize it though.


EDIT:  Here's a more manageable size:


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Railgun's look very nice, it would be good to see them used in Hadrian's release summaries.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Railgun's look very nice, it would be good to see them used in Hadrian's release summaries.



thanks sinkhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Hadrian, please use my Seals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















if u want smaler versions, PM me


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, thanks for the resize, Rayder.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2008)

What about a seal that has a shovel on it?


----------



## Raisingod (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Hmm what about this?




And the seal of shovelware would be:


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm what about this?
> ...


----------

